# storing circulars



## Deb Eklof (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello all!

I am knew here and would like to know how you folks store
individual circular needles.

Thanks much!
Deb


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Welcome Deb.

Well I am new to knitting with circulars and just love them. I know it is not terribly brilliant or pretty to look at but I have mine in a wide shoe box. It is wide enough for them to lie in a half circle, so they are not twisted.

One day I will get a really nice circular needles holder.

Something like this pic I found on the net.


----------



## nanellis (Nov 12, 2011)

I store mine in envelopes with the size written on the front and keep them in a folder .i find the needles do,nt always have the size on them and i found this way i can locate them easier.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I keep mine in a CD wallet


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

i use this
http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/900021/-----THE-CIRCULAR-SOLUTION-.htm


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just ordered plastic sheets from Annies Attic. The go in a binder and have a place to write down the size on the front. I also got some for double pointed needles. I will probably use them for the needles that I don't have the orginal packaging. I keep those in a box, I try to keep seperated by size but it doesn't always stay that way.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

I saw while reading the forum before I joined, just use the plastic pencil case that goes in a 3-ring binder. they are inexpensive and fit nicely. I use a small label to write the size on.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I read the pencil case hint also and went to Target but they were $1.99 and up. They may be cheaper somewhere else but due to my disability I have a hard time shopping around in person. At Annie's Attic I paid $5.99 for 5 sheets of circular that hold 2 per page. The double pointed pages came 3 to a package with pockets for 5 sets on each page. Maybe I overpaid but I did get some other cool stuff at the same time!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Iwouldn't pay that wiether, I think you got a good deal. I did a Google search and found then some place and got 12 for $12.99 and free shipping. I have extra binders here, soe we both made out well.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I use a one gallon zip loc bag for each needle size. All lengths of that size are in that bag.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I keep mine in their original packages...








Like so...


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I do try to keep the original package if possible but some of the needles I have bought second hand without cases. Those are the ones I have problems with storing.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Yea, I see you... I have some circs from my mom - who gave up knitting when I took over all her circs and needles - and... well, I just keep them all in a plastic bag, not the best way, I guess, but since I find Addis I don't use them anyway.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Yea, I see you... I have some circs from my mom - who gave up knitting when I took over all her circs and needles - and... well, I just keep them all in a plastic bag, not the best way, I guess, but since I find Addis I don't use them anyway.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Welcome Deb.
> 
> Well I am new to knitting with circulars and just love them. I know it is not terribly brilliant or pretty to look at but I have mine in a wide shoe box. It is wide enough for them to lie in a half circle, so they are not twisted.
> 
> ...


I made something like this with a off white duck cloth. Made the slots about 10 inches wide so the needles hang down (helps to keep the cables straight) and made them wide enough to hold several needles. Used a black laundry pen to mark the size on each slot. Use a pants hanger at the top.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I store my needles in a cardboard box (with a secure lid) and needle gauge enclosed, along with a pencil case filled with cable stich holder, end points, tape measure and other accessories. I never rebend the needles into their original packaging once I've been able to get them to "straighten out".


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Nanny Mon said:


> Welcome Deb.
> 
> Well I am new to knitting with circulars and just love them. I know it is not terribly brilliant or pretty to look at but I have mine in a wide shoe box. It is wide enough for them to lie in a half circle, so they are not twisted.
> 
> ...


Ooh, now that's really cool and something I could make!! Thanks for the pic, I'm just off to my sewing room......!!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> I do try to keep the original package if possible but some of the needles I have bought second hand without cases. Those are the ones I have problems with storing.


I try to use the original packages but occasionally they get misplaced and then I use paper CD envelopes that I can write the size on (I've bought them at office supply stores) until the original package reappears.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

There is a crochet needle holder that one of the people in KP has posted on this site. It is a free pattern and looks very simple to make.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I try and keep them in oringal packing, but have learnt some new ideas off this thread, thank you.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought a circular needle holder at Patternworks. It hangs in my craft closet and keeps all the cables nice and straight.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Zip lock bags with labels, plastic box,,like a filing system.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Double sandwich bagged with the information on it, and then placed into 2 tri-fold cases.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

The old circular packaging was nice, but all of my needles didn't have that. Those pkgs don't usually fit in the Annie's binder envelopes, but I hated to part with some of them. I do have a few in extra sturdy sheet protectors.


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

For those of you with addis, it's very important to keep them in their own packages! They are guaranteed for life, PROVIDED they are in their original package. Store them how you like, but keep those packages!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

In one of Debbie Stoller's books there is a pattern for the hanging circular needle holder pictured above. Anyone could copy it without a pattern I'm sure, but it's nice to have the dimensions laid out. One of these days I'll get around to making one, meanwhile I have a strange wall hanging organizer with pockets I found at a thrift store that keeps them all in one place. I'd love to have the hanging one with the sizes all labeled. Someday.....


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I use the patternworks circular needle holder as well. I have
2, one for the needles I use the most,(knitpicks,dreamz,etc) and the other for all the odd needles I've collected over the years. Some like my knitpicks small sizes 0,1,etc. I put in a
cd case I got at walmart years ago. It has pages that hold up to 4 different sizes, with several in each pocket. And some I
hang on those stick to the wall hooks, that pull off and leave no marks. (Except on your finger if you don't pull them off right). Double point and straights are in glass vases on the table or window sill.


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you sew? I made a circular case from a Butterick pattern that works really well and gets a lot of complements. It wasn't particularly easy to make but it is very sturdy. The pattern # is 5006.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I got a pencil case that I found at a garage sale. It's zippered and inside it has little loops that once held the pencils in place. I just put the needles through them. on the other side is a mesh pocket to hold the cables. It cost me all of 50cents.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I keep mine in their original packaging, but then have them in two of theses cases - see link below.

http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-accessories-needle-cases/webs-knitting-needle-cases-namaste-circular-case/?utm_source=msn&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Accessories&utm_term=Namaste%20Circular%20Case

I received both as a gift last year and just love them. I have shorter lengths in one case and longer lengths in the other.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I keep mine in individual plastic bags with the size written on the outside of the bag. I inherited most of my circulars from my mother & that's the way she did it so I continued doing it that way. I store them all, in their plastic bags, in a plastic craft box. The hanging container would look cute in my sewing room, however.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

So do I, and it is conveniently accessible at all times. Love it!


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I, too, keep mine in their original package. Also keep the same size dpn's in the same package as the circulars so I don't have to look for and measure them each time I use them.


----------



## noreened (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks. I am new to circulars and try to keep them in their original okgs, but this links like the perfect answer to my concerns.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I store mine like yarn happy does but I made mine out of ribbon loops. Works like a charm and keeps the cables straight.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Our sewing friend could make those holders!


----------



## Songbird1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Deb, 

I also try to keep mine in their original packages, but I store them in an expanding file (one of the accordian-style files) from Staples or Office Max. Walmart might have it also? I label the top slots, combining a size or two here and there so all of the sizes fit ) This works beautifully!


----------



## cwong (Oct 26, 2011)

I use the over the door-hanging shoe storer that has pockets. Each pocket is a size and I store all needles of the same size in the pocket. This also leaves a couple pockets at the end to hold rulers, needles, etc.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

[quote

I made something like this with a off white duck cloth. Made the slots about 10 inches wide so the needles hang down (helps to keep the cables straight) and made them wide enough to hold several needles. Used a black laundry pen to mark the size on each slot. Use a pants hanger at the top.[/quote]

I like this idea ---I even think I can get one made this weekend. Thanks for sharing. Debi


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

What a great string. I have mine all in a pocket in my needle case I made. BUT!!! Last time I needed one, I had to use my needle gauge and found all but one were #5's. LOL Dumb me. 

Anyway, what it Addis?? I Googled it and they thought I wanted Adidas.. Ha.


----------



## mary.mc (Aug 29, 2012)

I use one of those cd/dvd binders. It is zippered so they can't fall out easily and are easily transported. The circular needles curl up quite nicely in the sleeve and I put the info sheet from the original bag into the sleeve with the needle. Some of the circs come in a ziploc style bag, which is nice, but I still like to have a place where they are all together, nice and neat. And it doesn't take up much space in a drawer or on a shelf.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 2 sets of interchangable circulars that came in a case. The couple extra circulars that I have I keep in the original packages.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I use a loose leaf binder and page protectors labeled with the size. It's easy, inexpensive, and fits on a bookshelf


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Addi's are the Rolls Royce of knitting needles. They're MAD EXPENSIVE, but you gotta pay for that German engineering! 
I do a lot of multi-stranded knitting, so I like the slightly snubby tips of their regular ndls. Addi's also have a line of sharp pointed ndls called Addi Lace.
You can get them individually or in sets.
There are also interchangeables; but, as I said BEFORE, they ain't CHEEP! :? 


iShirl said:


> What a great string. I have mine all in a pocket in my needle case I made. BUT!!! Last time I needed one, I had to use my needle gauge and found all but one were #5's. LOL Dumb me.
> 
> Anyway, what it Addis?? I Googled it and they thought I wanted Adidas.. Ha.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I use a loose leaf binder and page protectors labeled with the size. It's easy, inexpensive, and fits on a bookshelf


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

The Denise circulars came in its own case, so they are stored in that. Other metal circulars I have purchased individually are kept in a case that was a gift from my DD. (I would not have bought the case, being a bit of a tightwad). I am able to fold the needles slightly, to keep from having a kink in the tubing and they are not wound as they are when in the original packages. [I do keep the original packaging for all of my needles, just in case I have a need to return them for any reason.]

P.S. I like the bamboo needles, because they have the sizes on each needle. I don't use them a lot, though. I tend to use the Denise needles for everyday. Wish all of the needles had the sizes on the needle itself.

MANUFACTURERS, CAN YOU HEAR ME OUT THERE? PAH-LEASE, WILL YOU PUT THE SIZES ON THE NEEDLES? THANKS!


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

leslie41447 said:


> I store mine like yarn happy does but I made mine out of ribbon loops. Works like a charm and keeps the cables straight.


I think ribbon is a terrific idea. Just attached to a larger piece of fabric. The needles aren't heavy so I don't think a heavy fabric is needed. And what a great way to use up bits of leftover ribbon. I'm going to start rummaging thru my stuff today.


----------



## bsmall (Aug 26, 2012)

I store mine by ranges of sizes in zip lock bags with the sizes written on the outside with markers.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

well its back to school time here so I use the 3 ring binder and get the plastic zip closers for pensils. Just keep adding to my collection. I have a large D ring binder and beleive me its full. 
I have all my mother in laws needles and I've collected many over hte years. So I do have a few. 
And I hate digging for needles. 
So they have to be organized. 
What ever works for you .


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

I have a good size cup hook on the wall in my craft room and just hang them on it, along with my needle gauge thing a ma bobit. Not fancy but works for me


----------



## eshaw (Feb 13, 2012)

I store my circulars in something called Tackle Logic; it is a canvas binder with ziplock bags which one can label sizes for quick reference. Much cheaper than
many of the knitting sites offerings.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I store mine in plastic zip lock bags with the size written on it.


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

I store mine in an accordian file folder.


----------



## dollknitter6 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Deb,

I'm new here as well, but have been knitting for many years. To answer your question about storing circulars, for ones that I have picked up at second-hand stores and yard sales, I label a small manila envelope with the size of the needle as well as that it is a circular. I also do this for my double-pointed needles as well. Saves a lot of time searching for the correct needle you are looking for. If I have purchased the needles new, I simply leave them in the plastic sleeve they come in. Hope this helps.
Pam


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, Addi needles aren't inexpensive but if you go to ebay,
you can find them at very reasonable prices. I store mine in their original bags. BTW I LOVE the new addi Lace.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I use a one gallon zip loc bag for each needle size. All lengths of that size are in that bag.


I then put them , in order, in a large plastic box that comes with lettuce in it. Those boxes are pretty sturdy and have a cover.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow awesome holder!!


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

This works for me.......I store my circular needles and my dp needles together in a snack---plastic bag...the size that fits......If you start a project on a certain size circular usually the pattern calls for a change to dp before the project is finished.....
Woops! I forgot to mention that the dp's are stored in the same bag as the circulars are in, by size.....


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I use a one gallon zip loc bag for each needle size. All lengths of that size are in that bag.


That's what I do. And I've punched holes in the bottom of each bag and put them in a binder, in order of size.

Pearl


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

mine are in a real cute tin.. its cute but not very practical. The cords get tangled and I have to search through every needle for the one I want. some are in their packaging.. I just need to pull out my envelopes and put them in a binder.. I like that idea the best..


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I keep mine in their original packages...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Nannymom - That knitting needle holder looks great. From the look of the picture, I think I can make one. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## idibose (Apr 14, 2011)

Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Deb Eklof said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am knew here and would like to know how you folks store
> individual circular needles.
> ...


I crocheted a strip about 6" x 18" and hung it on the wall. I push my circulars through it so that the points hang on each side. I also have a size guage attached to it.
Di


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Since my knitting isn't going so good, rip, rip. I guess I will start something new, like that needle holder.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

DenzelsMa said:


> Deb Eklof said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all!
> ...


Oh! That too is a great idea. And maybe could be rolled up for travel. This site has so many great ideas. My brain is running here then there. It could be the coffee tho.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

But that would imply that you finish one thing at a time!!~ lol. Do knitters actually do that??


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

phamaluk said:


> But that would imply that you finish one thing at a time!!~ lol. Do knitters actually do that??


Nooooooooooooo. That would be much tooooo boring.
Di


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

phamaluk said:


> But that would imply that you finish one thing at a time!!~ lol. Do knitters actually do that??


You're right! Some people read 2 or 3 books at a time. I could start on the crocheted holder along with my other project and probably give my wrist a rest.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

I saw a suggestion on a craft site that if you put duct tape on both sides of the bottom of a zip-loc bag, you can then punch holes in the bag to put them in a binder. The duct tape stabilizes the bottom of the bag so it won't rip. And there are some pretty jazzy patterned duct tapes out there now!


----------



## lauraw (Apr 3, 2011)

I made a storage thing out of ziploc bags that have a place to write the size on each one. I punched a hole near the corner so I could connect them with a ring.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

There is a pattern in "Stitch and Bitch" for a holder like the one pictured at the beginning of this thread. I have made several and they really work well. A lot cheaper than buying one premade like the one from Patternworks.


----------



## mary.mc (Aug 29, 2012)

Now that's a great idea! And I'm sure you could take it down and roll it up and go with it. Smart.


----------



## mary.mc (Aug 29, 2012)

Most of the time I work on one thing until it is finished unless something pops up, like a shower or such. I get a bit obsessed and want to see the finished project.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought needle pockets from Annies Attic and have them in a 2 inch binder. Each pocket has 2 sections and they come in a set of 5 pockets for circular needles. They are just great. I also have them for my 8" needles. Each of those has 5 sections and come in a set of 3 pockets. I just bought another set of each. Viv



Deb Eklof said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am knew here and would like to know how you folks store
> individual circular needles.
> ...


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you remember where you purchased Tackle Logic?



eshaw said:


> I store my circulars in something called Tackle Logic; it is a canvas binder with ziplock bags which one can label sizes for quick reference. Much cheaper than
> many of the knitting sites offerings.


----------



## mrshandyfixit (Apr 25, 2011)

Before I got the Knit Picks kit I would hang an old sweater on a hanger and weave the needles through the whole front of it and let the points hang down. This kept them straight. I also kept a needle gauge hanging there too.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Since I am usually knitting at least 4 items at a time, although I try to keep the needle cases with each item, somehow they get lost. I have a good old plastic bag from the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta, GA. and it holds all of my needles. For the ones that do not have cases, I use tried and true and inexpensive plastic lunch bags with the size and length printed with an indelible ink pen on each bag. I hold the entire set of bags together with a bag clip!!


----------



## myhearts (Mar 20, 2012)

I store mine in the package they came in, then put them in a gallon size zip lock bag.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Deb Eklof said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am knew here and would like to know how you folks store
> individual circular needles.
> ...


I posted they way I store mine in the Tips section here just yesterday. Many of our other wise knitters added their own ideas. Lots of good ways to do it.

While I was writing the description/photos, I got the idea of storing my DPNs the same way. Did that last night and it is a joy now to be able to find all my needles so easily, plus have a place to keep notes about where they're being currently used and other information about them. I never use straight so don't need a place to store those rascals.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I store mine in these and then put them in 3-ring binders.
http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300208/CIRCULAR-NEEDLE-POCKETS.htm


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I store my circulars in a Bass Pro Shop extreme worm binder. I have the 2 sided. I use each plastic section for 1 size needle. I have enough plastic sections to hold all the sized. But the one is now so jam packed that I just ordered another. They have extra pockets in all the sides that I put my supplies in (cable needles, markers, tape measurer, etc.) When I go away for weekends, I can just grab that (it has handles too) and I have all my sizes with me just in case I run into a new yarn shop and just have to start a new project.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

The needle holder in the picture looks like it would be
easy to make. It could be made from some of that left over
material from sewing projects.


----------



## Jane Dow (Jul 14, 2012)

I do the same thing. I also had some circular needles that were bent in places (not badly, but reclaimable) so I put them in warm water for a short time and straightened them out, dried them and 
placed ALL TYPES of needles of that size in a plastic bag with the size written on the outside..... Grammie


----------



## lakeandsea (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, 
I store my circs in the original packaging and then in a circular needle case made by Namaste. The case comes in 7 different colors and is available on eBay. The price is $24.00.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I found a canvas handbag holder similar in design to the circular solutions from knit picks. Think it was either at Bed Bath & Beyond or target. The tabs are narrow - maybe 2 - 3", held by velcro to the backing. There are 10 tabs per side. I wrote the size in laundry marker on each tab. It hangs from the bar in the closet. Works well and was inexpensive, less than circular solutions. Can't take pix - my computer won't download (or upload) from the camera.


----------



## Carolyn Tilove (Mar 10, 2011)

I put mine in large plastic seal-top bags marked on the front with the size of the needles on the front. 1-2-3-4 is one bag. 8-9 is another. They're a little hard to untangle when I'm looking for one size but it was easier for me than having 17 different bags - although now that I think of it- maybe that would save me time. They get stored in pull out basket under the window seat in the living room - the other pull out baskets are all present projects - since I do most of my knitting in there watching tv. Good luck,


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry I got cut off there, I love the demin idea, a great way to recycle those old jeans, and it can be stored in a closet rather than another box taking up room.....now where did I put my dh's old jeans?


----------



## Surreyknit (Jul 28, 2012)

I store mine in a round toffee tin.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I keep my circulars in their original packages and store them in my Namaste circular needle boxes (namaste.com). They have numbered tabs for each slot for my circulars. They come in pretty colors too. Carlyta


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I store mine in these and then put them in 3-ring binders.
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300208/CIRCULAR-NEEDLE-POCKETS.htm


These look very similar to the ones I ordered from Annie's Attic. I think I paid $5.99 for 5 sheets for circular holding 2 per sheet. The double pointed had 3 sheets with 5 pockets per sheet.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> Bea 465 said:
> 
> 
> > I store mine in these and then put them in 3-ring binders.
> ...


I can't remember where I bought mine, but it might have been Annie's Attic because I bought several packs to hold all my needles.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

There are some great ideas here. I copied and pasted them into one MS Word document so I can refer to them and make something that combines lots of ideas. Tall order hmm? 

Here's my plan....I have the interchangeable circulars, so maybe I need a different bag for each length and then for each size. They are the new sunstruck from Knitpicks and the size is not printed on each needle, tho they do come in a nicely marked kit, so do the dpns. I'll have to think this over for awhile.

Bev


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Susabella said:


> There is a pattern in "Stitch and Bitch" for a holder like the one pictured at the beginning of this thread. I have made several and they really work well. A lot cheaper than buying one premade like the one from Patternworks.


What is stitch and bitch. I figure that it is a group. Can I get the pattern or do I have to be a member?


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

This seems like a great idea, I am going to try this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Susanrph said:


> I use a loose leaf binder and page protectors labeled with the size. It's easy, inexpensive, and fits on a bookshelf


This seems like a great idea to me. I am going to try this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Judyh said:


> Susabella said:
> 
> 
> > There is a pattern in "Stitch and Bitch" for a holder like the one pictured at the beginning of this thread. I have made several and they really work well. A lot cheaper than buying one premade like the one from Patternworks.
> ...


I think Stitch and Bitch is a book you can buy.

Bev


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Stitch and Bitch is a book.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the KnitPicks dpns too.I just keep them in plasic case they came in. I did then same with their circulars. I think they have cases you can keep them in too. Carlyta


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

I love Ashland Sky storage needle storage sacks. They are made of a heavy, translucent polymer so you can see what is in it. You can label the spaces for size of needle (I use my husband's Brothers label maker) and then you can see what is missing/being used at a glance. Most roll up and tie. They are a bit pricey but are worth every penny to me because my needles used to be a disorganize mess but now I can find what I want instead of going out and buying another pair. I got mine online from Angelika's yarn store 
http://www.yarn-store.com/ashland-sky-needle-storage.html They don't have many left in stock and I heard a rumor a while back that Ashland Sky was going to stop making the sacks. Sorry I can't post a picture - I don't know how to do it and the instructions were a bit more complicated than I have time to deal with right now.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Deb Eklof said:


> Hello all! I am knew here and would like to know how you folks store individual circular needles. Thanks much! Deb


I use this bag from BassPro. You can get additional inserts. I use one side for DPs and the other side for my circs; I put white labels on each page with the needle sizes. They also have one with only one side. Not very expensive and hold a LOT.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Double-Worm-Binder-Bag/product/10200096/


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine is very similar to what Yarn Happy shows, but mine is made by Me. I saw one for sale for about the same amount of money, but me, being the scrooge that I am, got a few scraps of fabric, sat down and in about 20 minutes had one made, then in a few minutes more made the second one for my daughter. I like this storage way because my needles hang loose so the cords are relaxed and not curled up when it comes time to use them. If you make one, make sure your hems on the ends of your needle areas are not going to catch the needle points when you slide them through. And, make it out of heavy enough fabric to hold it's shape on a hanger. just my thoughts,


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Somebody here on KP susggested hanging them with a soft skirt hanger. Fabulous.

I hang the little gadget with holes to size needles and hooks, beside it. Works for me.

Carolyn


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I have a rolling cart with drawers - each drawer has different kinds of needles - circs, dpns, straights, etc. In my purse I use a cosmetic pencil type case I got at Big lots that has a zipper down the middle.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Ialso have mine in ziplock plastic bags, one for each size, labeled with a sharpie. Then I have all the plastic bags inside a 2-gallon plastic bag.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I also have one of these. It is the best way I have found for me: Namaste Circular Case


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I plan to make something similar to Nanny Mon's denim, but i will let the ends of the needles hang down on both sides to help keep them from kinking. Once I get it made, I will post a pic, but it won't be until October. We are moving next month and getting ready for that is taking up a lot of my time and energy. Not as easy as it used to be!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought an item at Walmart in the office supplies department that is 18" x 11" by 5" deep. It has a flap with a handle that covers it and closes with a squeeze clasp. It is set up to hold files A through Z and has tabs so you can put your topic. I have tabs marked with needle sizes and keep my circular needles in the slots. It stores easily in my closet where I keep plastic tubs with my stash. Convenient to carry to another room if I need to. Had it about a year and I am very happy with it. Cost under $15.


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a large 3-ring binder with plastic sleeves for each needle labeled with its size and length. I have 12 dividers, so each size is easy to find and since they are all in individual plastic sleeves, they never get tangled.


----------



## Grandma Joanna (Nov 7, 2011)

I just love this site. You all have the greatest ideas. I ran out to Wallmart on my lunch hour and took advantage of the School Supply specials. I not am the proud owner of zip up pencil pouches and can hardly wait to get home and get organized.

On another note, I noted Mama Bonz 55 said: I posted they way I store mine in the Tips section here just yesterday. I am not sure where the tip section is located. Is it in each days topics or should it be at the top so we can reference it? Would love to know how to keep suggestions at my finger tips...


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

I use a large round metal cookie tin, they lie quite nicely there


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

I use a bag from a fishing catalogue. It has a soft cover and the pages inside are clear pockets with a zipp closure. More pages can be added when needed. I write needle size and length on the pocket with a Sharpie. I think that it was originally intended to store lures but it sure works for circular needles just great.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I bought a fishing tackle notebook from Bass Pro Shops for about 10$. It is like a ring binder and has zip bags inside. Then I keep both circulars and dps that are the same size in them. I also can store st holders, crochet hooks and lots of other things I used to have to look for when I needed them. Now it is all together and convenient.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Very Clever , I'm going to try it. Thanks



DenzelsMa said:


> Deb Eklof said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all!
> ...


----------



## Grovers (Oct 16, 2011)

Years ago I took a piece of fabric (16" x 24") and made a row of 6 pockets along the 24" side, each about 4" wide and 7" long, leaving the tops of the pockets open to hold 4 or 5 circular needles. Make another set of pockets along the bottom of the fabric this time leaving the bottoms open. Mark each section with the needle size. It folds in half easily leaving all of the pockets facing up. Now you can roll the whole thing together into a small bundle. Sew on a ribbon-tie so you can tie it all together and fit it on a shelf or carry it around easily. 
Some time ago someone posted a picture and description of tying together empty spools of thread with a fine wire to form a rack. Mark the spools, 1,2,3... indicating needle size. A circular needle could then be put through the hole in the center of each spool. The rack can be hung on the wall making it easy to see each needle size as it hangs from the spool.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

iShirl said:


> What a great string. I have mine all in a pocket in my needle case I made. BUT!!! Last time I needed one, I had to use my needle gauge and found all but one were #5's. LOL Dumb me.
> 
> Anyway, what it Addis?? I Googled it and they thought I wanted Adidas.. Ha.


Addi's = Addi Knitting needles
There are circular knitting needles of all sizes and multiple lengths..... and their are interchangeable sets, Turbo, short Lace & longer Lace as well as bamboo/wood
Cables are of different lengths & there is also a piece to join 2 cables and make them even longer.
They also have straight needles & also crochet hooks with cables.... Addi's are made by 'SKACEL' & are made in Germany.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I have over the years stored my circulars in many ways, the best one so far is the one found at the link by YarnHappy on the first page. The bonus is the cables behave in a much better fashion.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

mrshandyfixit said:


> Before I got the Knit Picks kit I would hang an old sweater on a hanger and weave the needles through the whole front of it and let the points hang down. This kept them straight. I also kept a needle gauge hanging there too.


I LOVE your idea. A little label taped to the sweater or scarf will tell you where to put the needle back and you will know immediately where the size you want is. Also keeps the circulars from curling.


----------



## ARknitter (May 23, 2011)

After seeing the post from Nanny Mon, I think I'll add that to my to-do list (for after Christmas) LOL. I've not seen one quite like this; looks like it would be simple enough to make without a pattern. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## JaneyMae (Jun 9, 2012)

Problem storing dbl pt needles? Just use travel toothbrush holders (had to put a cotton ball in each section so needles wouldn't pop out.) Any other ideas??


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Back when people smoked, the local cigar store saved cigar tubes for me. I stored dp needles in them. I still have one or two and use them to store crochet hooks.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I really like the Circular Solution that Yarn Happy showed at the beginning. It saves space for me; I put it on a pant hanger and hang it on the wall in my craft room. When I walk in the door, the first thing I see is my circular needle hanger; makes me smile!
Donna K


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I store them in different things.

for the most part..odd addis and knit picks I keep in the package and store them Namaste red circular needle holder..

The signatures I purchased DPN's and circulars came with a cloth holder...so did my knit picks straight...

Just do what works for you.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I have 6 complete sets of circulars (0 - 15) in several cable lengths because I knit in the round with 2 circs, and a number of "odd" sizes not bought as part of a set. A hanging needle holder or even several of them won't work for me. I have Nemaste needle cases and really like them. Each will hold a complete set of needles in individual "files."
From Knit Picks: http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Namaste_Circular_Cases__DNamasteCircularCases.html
Or Amazon, where I bought mine: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Darts-crafts&field-keywords=Nemaste+circular+needle+case
Deramores: http://us.deramores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Needle+case
I'm sure they are also available from other sources too. 
I like them much better than other storage cases or hanging holders. 
There are probably as many ways to stores needles as there are knitters. I have several rolls that aren't bad, and use them for my "odd" needles. I need organization if I'm ever to find anything. My single-points, however, have no organization whatsoever, they are all jumbled together in a vase. I put them in by pairs, and they usually stay together or at least close.


----------



## Space Traveller (Aug 13, 2012)

Deb, I used to store them in the original packets but found it easier to hang them over a necklace pole to keep them stretched. Sizes are attached with a self adhesive removable sticker.



Deb Eklof said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am knew here and would like to know how you folks store
> individual circular needles.
> ...


----------



## panella (Dec 14, 2011)

after seeing the hangers for sale on different knitting sites, I made my own, since I also quilt I had the material in stash and batting and used a hanger for the top, have a separate slot for each size and marked each slot with permanent marker I love that the needles hang and don't curl when I go to use one.


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I saw this on Pinterest and thought you'd like it

http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


----------



## Phyllis42 (Mar 5, 2012)

Nana Ivie said:


> Nanny Mon said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Deb.
> ...


I did the same with muslin


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I keep mine in a plastic coupon holder that has about 13 sections so you can mark each pocket and then it closes with an elastic band. Have used both the smaller and larger sizes.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I just ordered plastic sheets from Annies Attic. The go in a binder and have a place to write down the size on the front. I also got some for double pointed needles. I will probably use them for the needles that I don't have the orginal packaging. I keep those in a box, I try to keep seperated by size but it doesn't always stay that way.


Thats what I have all my metal ones in, that is a whole binder worth. 
All my clover bamboo I try to put back in the original package and I have all those stored in a large plastic hinged box I got at Staples. I have so many then I had the nerve to buy 3 Addi Turbos at the week-end, one mini size for sox to try if it does not break my wrists.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I keep mine separated in individual clear page protectors I get (in a box) at the office supply store. They have open tops so it's easy to take out and put back. The page protectors have holes to fit a 3-ring binder. I stick a label (also from office supply) in the upper right corner on the outside of each page and keep them filed in the binder in order by #.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Tabby.Howe said:


> I saw this on Pinterest and thought you'd like it
> 
> http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


Wow that is so simple and very effective. I like it. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poppyjill (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a 7x5" coupon organizer/ expanding file. I keep my addis in the original baggie and then they are filed by size. One size per tab. I have some same sizes with different length cables, so those go in the same pocket. It works perfectly and is portable. So, I can take it with me to me to my LYS when choosing a new project.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have done all of the above. Shoe box, zip lock bags, original packaging - all while dreaming of making my own Circular Solution - had it all planned but never got around to making it. Broke down one day and ordered one - best thing I ever did - well that is a little dramatic. hanging Circular Solution is so easy to organize and find needed needle(s) - just pull out of the slot the one needed and you are good to go. putting them back is just as easy. I keep a needle sizer (gauge) attached to the Circular Solution so making sure I am putting needles back in right slot is convenient - I like the cables not being twisted and the ease of retrieving and replacing the needles.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Tabby.Howe said:


> I saw this on Pinterest and thought you'd like it
> 
> http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


That's neat & easy and doesn't take up much room. Good idea!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Tabby.Howe said:


> I saw this on Pinterest and thought you'd like it
> 
> http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2007/01/tutorial_new_sew_circular_need.html


You are so great for sharing this, and it opens the door for me to add------ I've been saving my wine corks to do the same thing. The tutorial shows me how to connect them when I make mine, and being cork, I will be able to make the center holes the same size as the needles.
If one does not drink wine, you can always ask friends for contributions.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

megilham said:


> I keep mine in a CD wallet


That is a great idea!


----------



## Delores T (Aug 23, 2011)

HI-Deb-I have a Big collection of Circ. Needles. I use the 1 Gal Zip lock bags too. However, I cut a 1" square of dense foam rubber(the kind used to hang on door knobs) like used for special info like "BABY Sleeping, etc,. Then I use a MarksAlot Pen and mark the size of the needle and punch the needle thru it. That way you can see the size of needle before opening the bag. I keep short, sm size in one bag, then the medium sizes in one bag etc. Keep them all in a wicker carring basket. Works for me and has for years


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine are all bungled together with a rubberband wrapped around the bundle (on the wood part). They are suspended from a clothes hanger, and hang straight down. It's easy to lift the ends up to find the right size. I intend to sew something more attactive eventually.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I keep my fixed circulars in their original wraps. My fixed haves special cases from Knit Picks.


----------



## CountryKid (Dec 12, 2011)

I use a Cabela's fishing tackle binder - basically a small three ring binder that can zip close with 10 zipper sleeves inside and zip compartments in the front and back covers. My short dpn's will also fit into the sleeves and I have one compartment that holds a row counter, needle gauge, stitch markers, scissors, etc.

Cabela's site is: http://www.cabelas.com
Search for: tackle utility binder

It's a green fabric binder with zip closure.


----------



## Stitchery Time (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't get on this site very often but I do have a quilted bag that I bought through the Mary Maxim catalog for $10.00. It is 6'x9" with 10 clear pockets for circular needles and has a velcro closure. I put a size of the needle at the edge of the clear pocket so that I won't have to check each needle size every time.

Hope this helps.

Trina


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

baileysmom said:


> I saw while reading the forum before I joined, just use the plastic pencil case that goes in a 3-ring binder. they are inexpensive and fit nicely. I use a small label to write the size on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
EXACTLY what I do!! I have plenty of shelf space so have 2 binders...I want to some day have full! But for now I just do it this way and for me it will always be the easiest and best way to store themmm...I just bought enough (pencil cases)so each binder holds the smaller ones and the second will store all larger ones


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I simply knitted a "short scarf" - maybe 2 feet, with a cable down the middle (to look cute), which I attached to a hanger. I poke my circulars thru the cable along with the label cut from the cardbd the the needles were sold in - indicating the size needle and length. I can tell at a glance if I have what I'm looking for.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I use a soft-sided zippered worm binder bag from Bass Pro shops. Ordered it online. Each needle is stored in its own clear plastic bag; similar to a ziplock but heavier. I attached a label to each bag w/the needle size & cord length. The bag also has many pockets to store notions. Comes in single sided or double sided, and extra bags can be ordered.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

How do you get the lettuce boxes?


Rumrunner said:


> mirl56 said:
> 
> 
> > I use a one gallon zip loc bag for each needle size. All lengths of that size are in that bag.
> ...


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

cherylann4557 said:


> baileysmom said:
> 
> 
> > I saw while reading the forum before I joined, just use the plastic pencil case that goes in a 3-ring binder. they are inexpensive and fit nicely. I use a small label to write the size on.
> ...


Me too except I dont use a pencil case I bought clear pockets they are full page size and have velcro closure with the holes for the binder I have the needle size written in marker on the front in regular size plus mm size. I have one for metal needles and one for the bamboo ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I am still catching up with things from when I was away going through the days KP and one from while I was away. Just yesterday I posted this on the Tea Party- I bought the hanger from Ikea, added my sizes and simply hung the needle sizer by a piece of yarn- it can be taken off the hook to check the size of circular before I return it to the hanger- and should be easilly accesable any other time I want it.


----------

